# Oh the Humanity



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

Look what i found on my local craigslist

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/786093703.html

10 african cichlids in a 20gallon tank


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah that's bad but this is even worse cause I can't get it!!! :x

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/zip/800940860.html


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting that! I looked at Craigs earlier this morning and was not planning on getting back on. I am all over it!


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

dang im gonna need a 50gal tank soon too but since you saw it first and spoke up im gonna let you have first dibs but if you decide not to take it send me a message cause i can pick it up and i can store it in my attic or something until i can find somewhere to put it


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh... I've seen much worse on Craigslist: a 55gallon tank with three oscars, two common pleco's, and an alligator gar. WTF? 

We joked that the title for the ad should have been "Make our problem yours for $200".

-Ryan


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

The best I have seen on craigslist was a 30 gallon hex with 2 oscars, 3 jack dempseys, 1 eclipse catfish, a pacu, & a 13" common pleco :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Nathan43 said:


> The best I have seen on craigslist was a 30 gallon hex with 2 oscars, 3 jack dempseys, 1 eclipse catfish, a pacu, & a 13" common pleco :thumb:


At least the person who had that tank is giving up... I've seen people post stocklists like that askign what else they can add lol


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> At least the person who had that tank is giving up... I've seen people post stocklists like that askign what else they can add lol


So true.... of course, they've already added a red-bellied piranha. :roll:

-Ryan


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Ok so I e-mail the person with the tank. No reply. I e-mail again this AM with my phone number, no reply.

My original e-mail bounces back and tells me that the post doesn't exist. I go in there this afternoon and the post is gone!

Please tell me someone worthy got it and not the vultures that sit with one window on Craigslist, one on EBay and one on the Flyer. In between 4am trips to ALL of the garages sales within 50 miles of their home! Just so they can sell it all. :x


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

well the link says that the item has been flagged for removal so it may have been a hoax or somebody already got it


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Well according to the terms of use on craigslist it was flagged by another user. I appreciate the "self policing" but I've seen to many jokers on there flag stuff just to be obnoxious, like a hacker with no skills so he harrasses poor craiglisters. :lol:


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

ok i think i found one that is even worse its a 30gal(probably a 29gal) with 10-12 cichlids and 1 large oscar

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/for/809840793.html


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Oh they're fine. If it gets too crowded the oscar will thin the herd.


----------

